# Do you use CFDs to trade Forex?



## Mickyjj (27 February 2016)

Obviously a newb. Just sussing out the fx scene. Do people use CFDs to trade Fx ? I don't want to do it on a massive scale. Envisage having a 10 k account to throw at it. Am I dreamin'?


----------



## Glen48 (8 March 2016)

Mickyjj said:


> Obviously a newb. Just sussing out the fx scene. Do people use CFDs to trade Fx ? I don't want to do it on a massive scale. Envisage having a 10 k account to throw at it. Am I dreamin'?




Find Autochartist they give trade alerts for free


----------

